# Happy 1st Birthday Finch!



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

One year ago today Finch was born during the Georgia tornadoes in a shelter with five other beautiful littermates. She turned out to be the only Vizsla in the litter and every day I am thankful that she was placed with me to foster. I ended up being a "foster failure" but don't regret it for a single second... Finch is *my* lifestyle now 

We stayed the night with her grandparents and two doggy cousins to celebrate her birthday... she got a "cake" last night and will get some homemade doggy ice cream today (yogurt, peanut butter, banana and treats). She will have a nice swim in the ocean later, a run in the Maine woods, and play fetch with her new chuck-it and tug with her new Tuffie toy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Finch.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Finch!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

happy birthday pretty girl!!! enjoy the swim!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Finch! Many happy returns : ) 

She looks ready to DIVE into that cake! I love the tongue!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha Ha me and Finch share the same birthday.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Ha Ha me and Finch share the same birthday.


Happy birthday to you too, TexasRed!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Miss Finch......Enjoy your special day1


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Finch!!!!!

Enjoy the day


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

What a lovely story, and a very lucky little puppy.

Happy Birthday Finch


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Have a good one Finch 

Many Happy Returns  

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

YAY! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FINCH!! 

Your Momma knows how to do a birthday up right! Lovely cake and all the fun ...


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

I already Facebooked you, but Happy Birthday Finch! from Sammy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

have a great day Finchy baby!!!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Finch.....tomorrow is Lincolns bday!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Lincolns said:


> tomorrow is Lincolns bday!



Happy birthday to Lincoln! How old will he be?


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln will be "1" tomorrow....yay...they are a day apart. ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ozkar, Astro and little Zsa Zsa would like to wish Finch and Lincoln a big Roo roo roo for their birthdays. they all hope you were both spoilt rotten on your special day........


----------

